# Diesel tuning!



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks
Im going to be getting a re map done on my mk5 golf 2.0tdi 140.
Would it be worth me also looking into replacing the exhaust and air filter at the same time for performance ones? If i did would the car sound like a tractor with a performance exhaust on? Will it smoke anymore?
If i had a petrol i would have them wiothout a second thought but because its a diesel i really dont know so i need help!
Ill be looking at a miltek system and a replacement panel filter.

Many Thanks


----------



## PAUL JA (Jul 25, 2008)

Have a word with Ben at AMD, sure they can do the map and the Miltek :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

The Miltek and replacement panel filter is about as good as you're going to get!

If you get a performance filter on it will smoke less! But don't just stick a cone filter on. In developing a cone filter at K&N, my Zafira actually lost 5bhp because of the heat soak! Your better either sticking a performance panel filter in as a replacement (like you said) of your standard panel filter or sticking a closed induction kit in! 

You're not going to get a great sound out of putting a performance exhaust on a diesel! It's still going to sound like a diesel. You can get them sounding better, but not much. It will hardly add anything to the bhp either! If you replace the precat, it will rev easier, may make up to 5bhp difference!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Mixman said:


> The Miltek and replacement panel filter is about as good as you're going to get!
> 
> If you get a performance filter on it will smoke less! But don't just stick a cone filter on. In developing a cone filter at K&N, my Zafira actually lost 5bhp because of the heat soak! Your better either sticking a performance panel filter in as a replacement (like you said) of your standard panel filter or sticking a closed induction kit in!
> 
> You're not going to get a great sound out of putting a performance exhaust on a diesel! It's still going to sound like a diesel. You can get them sounding better, but not much. It will hardly add anything to the bhp either! If you replace the precat, it will rev easier, may make up to 5bhp difference!


Thanks for the info. I know im not going to get a good sound out of the exhaust i just dont want it to sound anymore diesely than it already is if you know what i mean! Im not intending on putting just a filter cone on it as i had problems with these in the past so i was intending on a replacement panel filter then looking into smoothing the interior of the airbox and perhaps increasing the size of the inlet pipe into the airbox. 
What does replacing the pre cat involve? May sound stupid but i never new such a thing existed! Should i also look into a de cat pipe or would this cause my car to smoke more?

Thanks


----------



## iiyama (Jun 7, 2006)

I used this guy about 18 months ago. Superb results and a really nice chap. Loads of recommendations.

http://www.e-maps.co.uk/


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

changing the downpipe to one with a sports cat or de-cat will make it boost earlier but as you say it'll smoke more , probably very little max power gains as theres more holding the car back that the DP , i had a milltek sports cat full system on my mk4 ibiza and i must say the fitment was fantastic and sounded great (Y)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've used superchips for my past 3 cars, the last two being a Golf 140 GT TD and then the A3 2.0 140 DSG, the Golf gave 184bhp on suprechips rollers and makes the car sooo much more drivable. I've used Jetex Panel Filters on my last few cars too,


----------



## Jzinsky (Jul 31, 2009)

I've heard these chips improve economy when you're not beating hell out of it, did you find that was the case? Or was it foot to the floor all the time lol


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Have you not thought about a 'diesel tuning box'??
Give Andy a ring at http://www.diesel-performance.co.uk/ know a lot of people use his tuning boxes on the Vauxhall scene but he does them for all makes and models.
DTUK box, Milltek and an Induction kit and you would be laughing (imho)


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

My advice would be to get a custom remap. Not just a generic off the shelf map as every car is different.

Having recently used Stealth Racing for my Audi Tdi I can highly recommend them.

The exhaust and filter won't make much of a difference on a diesel engine as it would on a petrol but a miltek exhaust does look good. Lol

Alex


----------



## NickTDi (Apr 30, 2007)

I've had numerous remaps on my mk4 TDi. I also have a green cotton panel filter (similar to K&N) and a full decat Milltek exhaust. I also have a hybrid turbo and some other bits and for a while ran NOS. I would say that the exhaust makes the car sound a little better but you may find you actually lose power with it rather than gain. In terms of bang for buck a good remap will be the best option. I've had APR, REVO, Custom Code and several other custom maps and in all honesty there's little to chose between them.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Its the same with every other car, the better the air intake the better power the remap will usually give out (obviously other factors come in aswell) i would always at least panel filter your car if your planning on mapping it.


----------



## NickGTTDI (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a MK4 Golf PD 130, currently has the following performance mods:

Green cotton panel filter
Full Miltek Exhaust with decat
Forge Front Mount intercooler
Forge 6 Speed Quick Shifter

I have to say the FMIC has made a nice difference considering it asnt been mapped yet.

When i do get it mapped ill be getting a stage 2 or maybe stage 3 remap from Custom Code.....might do a different map but need to research it more first!

VAG Diesels are very tunable if throw the money at them.....if you want an easy gain just get a remap.

My past experience of tuning boxes i would probably steer clear and get a proper ECU remap


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for all the replies
Ive looked into it a bit more and ill be getting a superchip bluefin module and a green cotton filter for now and see how it goes from there


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

BENJY said:


> Cheers for all the replies
> Ive looked into it a bit more and ill be getting a superchip bluefin module and a green cotton filter for now and see how it goes from there


Id say green or ITG are the best filter makers, so good choice on that, bluefin ive heard are ok. You should see some nice gains.


----------

